# Blue cheese slices?



## rodentraiser (Jul 30, 2018)

I saw something kind of neat today. One of our local stores is selling blue cheese slices. I've never seen that before. Has anyone else?


----------



## caseydog (Jul 31, 2018)

They call it 'Burger Blue." Sounds like good product marketing. The only reason I can think of to buy sliced blue cheese is to put it on a burger.  

CD


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 31, 2018)

It is really good according to my friends who still can eat blue mold.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a feeling it is more of a molded product.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 31, 2018)

I suppose they would have to change the texture for it to slice and remain intact, but cool idea..I use castello at the deli for our sandwiches and burgers but we just crumble it up and get stinky fingers


----------



## jennyema (Jul 31, 2018)

CraigC said:


> I have a feeling it is more of a molded product.



Yeah.  Blue cheese could be sliced unless it was processed.  Ill skip it


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 1, 2018)

CraigC said:


> I have a feeling it is more of a molded product.



  good one!


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm getting some tomorrow. Even if I don't use it all for burgers, I can melt it and use it for more blue cheese dressing.


----------

